# How do I fix this?



## Janger (May 3, 2020)

I broke my spouses concrete bird bath. All those cracks are separate pieces. How the hell do I fix it? Internet says PL products, or epoxy. I've never had that much success with epoxy. I'm tempted to try PL Premium. Does anybody KNOW what will work if anything? I think I'm buying a new bird bath myself. This thing is quite artistic so replacing will cost...


----------



## David_R8 (May 3, 2020)

You could give it a go with PL500. 
I’ve glued down paving stones with PL500 and they never moved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dusty (May 3, 2020)

@Janger, that will teach you NOT to use your wife's bird bath for you annual scrub-up. Must have given your neighbours a terrible scare out in the back yard. LOL


----------



## Chicken lights (May 3, 2020)

Take a small concrete drill, drill into the face of the cracked parts. Get a small piece of all thread or similar, fill the hole with a 2 part epoxy, insert the rod, put 2 part epoxy on the face and push them together. The rod acts like rebar and gives it quite a bit of strength


----------



## Janger (May 3, 2020)

Good idea Chicken lights but I think that would be quite tricky to drill lots of holes in irregular shapes at 90 degree angles. The thing is really brittle too. I'm afraid I'd bust it more. That does give me the idea though that a supporting plate of plywood or steel might help a lot. Thanks for the ideas and jokes...


----------



## PeterT (May 3, 2020)

I tend to agree on the PL. There is something about that stuff that seems to hold up really well to outdoor concrete & wood etc. I have a small interlock stone retaining wall & that's what they used to bond on the top blocks. I figured that would let go for sure over time but probably 20 years now. Same for some wood lamination's on my kids tree fort & that was probably 15 years old. Maybe you can try on a small chunk. One advantage is it has the some expansion/contraction which is a good thing in outdoor environment & especially where water freeze/thaw may be involved.

ps I repaired a similar concrete birdbath thingy with epoxy & fine sand as aggregate. Its holding but I can see it developing cracks. Those bird bath Artiste's need to learn about miniature rebar LOL


----------



## kevin.decelles (May 3, 2020)

Gorilla glue. It’ll dry orange but it painting is an option it’ll hold


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin.decelles (May 3, 2020)

I know from experience, same problem









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin.decelles (May 3, 2020)

Clipped it with the zero-turn lawnmower

Glued it last spring, lasted the winter, will paint this year

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Janger (May 3, 2020)

kevin.decelles said:


> I know from experience, same problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...



amazing... two other guys with broken bird baths. All bird baths must break.


----------



## Bofobo (May 3, 2020)

Yeah pretty much any fairy fart will crack a concrete bird bath


----------



## Dabbler (May 3, 2020)

PL now has a 'better' version:  it is grey coloured, and I think it is called 'pl ultimate'.  

There is also a PL product meant for concrete blocks, fading memory says it is pl 300, but checking the labels will tell the final story.


----------



## Bofobo (May 4, 2020)

Dabbler said:


> PL now has a 'better' version:  it is grey coloured, and I think it is called 'pl ultimate'.
> 
> There is also a PL product meant for concrete blocks, fading memory says it is pl 300, but checking the labels will tell the final story.


Pl400 is “wood” glue


----------



## historicalarms (May 4, 2020)

I have used PL500 quite a bit after it was suggested by a commercial builder in Cowtown to lockdown walls to a concrete floor where I couldn't Hilti-gun them, (in floor heating tubes). Havent had one move yet, even one that is an outside shop wall that has a tremendous wind exposure.

    I think your "fishplate" idea is a solid one...har har har...


----------



## kevin.decelles (May 4, 2020)

historicalarms said:


> I have used PL500 quite a bit after it was suggested by a commercial builder in Cowtown to lockdown walls to a concrete floor where I couldn't Hilti-gun them, (in floor heating tubes). Havent had one move yet, even one that is an outside shop wall that has a tremendous wind exposure.
> 
> I think your "fishplate" idea is a solid one...har har har...



Ditto - I used pl premium to join bottom plate to concrete in my basement too, infloor heating tubes. Rock solid after 10 years


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dabbler (May 4, 2020)

pl premium is great.  they claimed to have improved it, is all...


----------

